

Ask HN: What is a good ACID compliant database hosting service? - matthewslotkin

Hey guys, so our team is trying to decide where to host our site. Obviously hosting sites can be a little shady about what exactly they offer (like "unlimited" anything), and in the ones we've looked at we've found a couple surprises in the terms and conditions. Could anyone share their experience finding hosting? We need a database that has foreign key and ACID compliance (so Postgres or MySQL with InnoDB) and preferably a decently high connection limit. As always cost is a concern. Thanks a lot for your help
======
cheald
If you're building an app, you should get a VPS rather than shared hosting.
Linode is my personal preference.

------
sidmitra
Why not go with EC2? over RDS mysql instances?

